# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  (MTBOX) About fake emails with GT updates!!

## mohamed73

One more scam:  

> 20.09.2011 - MTB NK v2.40 
> What's new: 
> • Nokia egold platform flash over USB supported
> • Fixed some bugs in communication  
> Please note: 
> To use MTB NK v2.40 you need to have installed MTB NK 2.38.6 setup 
> Download: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

  
The version MTB NK v2.40 has been not realized yet.
Latest MTB NK version is 2.39.1
Please download updates from links announced only in this section: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
If you receive email with this message please do not download and   install it, otherwise you will open back door to your sensitive   information as credit card numbers, user names and passwords. 						 
official link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكوررر جزاك الله خيرااا

----------

